# Broadcom NetLink BCM5784M



## dennky (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi,
FreeBSD 8.0 system recognizes only my wireless card but BCM5784M not recognizes. I find this http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.ph ... t=bcm5784M. How can i add BCM5784M to work on FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE?


----------



## rill (Dec 7, 2009)

*yes, I meet same problem*

My card is:
Broadcom NetLink BCM5784M PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet


----------



## rill (Dec 7, 2009)

I found this message:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6081


----------



## dennky (Dec 8, 2009)

rill use that patch if you don't try. I tried and BCM5784M working.


----------



## rill (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes, I use the patch and BCM5784M working. 
The patch is in developing state and may have some bug.


----------

